# Sticky  Energy C-200 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker - Black Ash



## Reviews Bot

*Energy C-200 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker - Black Ash*

*Description:*
If you want a small-size speaker with acoustic excellence, aesthetics with quality and passion with conviction, then the Energy C-200 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker is for you. Highly skilled and trained workers apply 7 layers of high gloss piano lacquer by hand, a painstaking, time consuming and costly process. This is the attention to detail and craftsmanship that all of Energy's speakers go through, no matter the price. The traditional tweeter faceplate is given an original twist by incorporating a computer designed phase plug and protective metal grille. This acoustically transparent cover offers a great deal of safety, while showing the technology that lurks behind. The treatment is carried over to the woofer basket and cone, creating the subtle but stimulating visual impact of the C-200. Acoustically, a Composite Fiberglas woofer and chambered aluminum HyperbolicTM dome tweeter work harmoniously together, creating a soundstage that is well beyond the walls of your space. The enormous sense of depth and realism is beyond reproach. Usable Bass Response - -10dB Anechoic @ 43Hz Anechoic Sensitivity - 88dB 2 speakers in a typical room - 91dB Crossover Point - 2.6kHz Components - Chambered 1 Aluminum Dome, 6-1/2 Composite Fiberglas cone Overall Dimensions WxHxD - 8 (20cm) x 13.75 (35cm) x 10.5 (26.5cm) Approx. Speaker Weight - 13.2lbs / 6kg (1 speaker) Cabinet Finish - Black Ash Included Accessories - Rubber Bumpers Priced per speaker; 2 speakers required for left and right channel

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Personal Computers*Brand*Energy*EAN*0629303109410*Feature*Speaker System - Bass Reflex, Rear Vented
Recommended Amplifier Power - up to 125 watts RMS
Impedance - 8 ohms nominal
Minimum Impedance - 4 ohms
Frequency response - 48Hz-20kHz +/- 3dB*Label*Energy*Manufacturer*Energy*MPN*C-200*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*C-200*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*COMPUTER_SPEAKER*Publisher*Energy*Studio*Energy*Title*Energy C-200 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker - Black Ash*UPC*629303109410*UPCList - UPCListElement*629303109410


----------

